# ISTANBUL | Vadi Istanbul



## Dmerdude (Jun 18, 2012)

Website:

www.vadistanbul.com


Location:














Erhan said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://havadanemlak.com/nerede/aydi...adi_istanbulun_havadan_fotograflari-5311.html


----------



## Kutsuit (Mar 2, 2011)

It looks really beautiful. It's a very nice project, but shouldn't they call it Istanbul Vadi instead?


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Sales Office*

Kenan S. @ foursquare


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Metin A.




























http://www.havadanemlak.com/projeni...erinin_havadan_yeni_fotograflari-5958_15.html


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Nice green nature there. This project look good and modern.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Source


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=83&ptype=9


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Ali Burak S.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Looks great with all the greenery! I wish that the U.S. would do more office parks that look as interesting and green as this does.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Pictures taken by Dogan:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=73&ptype=6


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://foursquare.com/user/44715551


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=83&ptype=9


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://foursquare.com/metinarolat


----------



## Dmerdude (Jun 18, 2012)

^^

They are building fast!


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=83&ptype=9


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Pictures taken by myself today:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=137&ptype=9


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Istanbul, view from Sapphire Tower by denis.senkov, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=83&ptype=9


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.ikidg.com/project_content.aspx?id=137&ptype=9


----------



## i-close (Jun 1, 2013)

*1/1/2015 tarihli görseller*


















Ofis kısmı ciddi düzeyde yükselmiş. Proje iyi ilerliyor. Şu dere görünümlü su birikintisini de adam ederlerse süper walla!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

nice location good to invest


----------

